# Bowtec strykezone blew up!!



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Well it didn't necessarily blow up but it sure sounded like it did. 

Loaded up an arrow like normal, aimed, and pulled the trigger. Then all hell broke loose. 

Ended up with a broke string and cable. It also cracked one of the limbs. It looks like the string actually broke in the cam and the caused it explode. 

The best I can tell this guy is the culprit. 









Sad day:









The two seasons I have used this bow I have been a huge fan. I would still recommend the bow as far as shoot ability is concerned but I guess we will see how they stand by their product.

The bow is two yeas old and I purchased it at Al and Bob's in Grand Rapids. 

Any guesses on what they are going to tell me? 

Hopefully not go pound sand.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

You will obviously need a new string and cable. Your cam or cams are probably bent and will need new. If the limb is cracked it will need replacing. Now....bowtec will probably pick up the tab being a newer bow. My very first youth bow was a Jennings and I had the limb cracking. Al and bobs sent it back to Jennings. No cost to me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It may be awhile before you get it back, hopefully by the first week of Oct. But don't be surprised if it takes longer. On crossbow nation web site there has been a few guys talking about the same thing happing to theres , they say its the nocks either braking or the string jumping them causeing a dry fire . Good luck .


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

My buddies have had nothing but problems with bow techs. They all shoot ten points now and never have issues.
Hopefully you can get it repaired by opener.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Unfortunately that is typical of the Strykers but you should be taken care of.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting stuff I still don't know how it happened. It shot the arrow so it wasn't a dry fire. I love 10 point but their $2100 bow doesn't performance as well as this one. I can replace this Xbow 3 times for the price of 1 lower performing 10 point. 

Now the kicker is if bowtec stands by their product. I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Please keep us posted on your outcome. This is why I purchased Parker, Lifetime warranty. I have never had to exercise my warranty but my hunting buddies have. No problems, with quick turn around. I hope you can get the same results. Good Luck!!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Was this a 350 or a 380?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I have two seasons on my 380 model and no problem yet although I imagine it is just a matter of time. I agree with the OP on the features of the bow for the cost. Super light and very compact with a level of accuracy, quietness and a crisp trigger that exceeds most of their competitors. At the time I paid less than $500.00 for it. Of course I am playing Russian roulette with it....:yikes:....Nothing is without a cost I suppose.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

We had a limb de-laminate on a 380 last year or 2 years before. bowtech replaced it at no cost... had the same issue with my destroyer 350 2 weeks ago (http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4730772#post4730772), and I just picked up my brand new Bowtech Experience for next to nothing, thanks to bowtech reimbursing me for my destroyer.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

If the store you bought the bow won't fix it under warranty bring it to me at Goldstar Outdoors II in Lake Odessa and I will take care of it.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Jon Couch said:


> If the store you bought the bow won't fix it under warranty bring it to me at Goldstar Outdoors II in Lake Odessa and I will take care of it.


That is good to know. Been there a couple times and have been treated well.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Jon Couch said:


> If the store you bought the bow won't fix it under warranty bring it to me at Goldstar Outdoors II in Lake Odessa and I will take care of it.


Thanks Jon, I really appreciate the offer. If I have any trouble I will look you up. 

It is the 380.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Well bad news. Bowtec is refusing to cover it. They say the arrow either wasn't seated properly or the knock broke. I say BS to both. The bow won't fire unless the arrow is pushed into the seat. As you can see by the picture I posted I shoot high quality arrows and nocks. This is garbage. I am going to try contacting bowtec directly and see o I can get anywhere. This worst $800 I have ever spent.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lumberman said:


> Well bad news. Bowtec is refusing to cover it. They say the arrow either wasn't seated properly or the knock broke. I say BS to both. The bow won't fire unless the arrow is pushed into the seat. As you can see by the picture I posted I shoot high quality arrows and nocks. This is garbage. I am going to try contacting bowtec directly and see o I can get anywhere. This worst $800 I have ever spent.


I would definitely contact Bowtech directly, or try a different bow shop. One of my main reasons for sticking with and recommending bowtech is due to the way they take care of their customers. Hope this works out for you.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like I'd be getting ahold of Jon Couch!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bow tech sucks period(imo). Compound or crossbow. How does it out perform that ten point after it blew up? Lol
And they won't even stand behind it?

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

Lumberman said:


> Thanks Jon, I really appreciate the offer. If I have any trouble I will look you up.
> 
> It is the 380.


Did you get your bow taken care of?


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Well see now you are getting your money's worth now.... By the time you miss opening week or weeks. Buy a new Ten Point,Excalibur,Scorypd and all the hassles your gonna be at PRICELESS for aggrevation.

#BlowTech....yeah


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Well more bad news. 

It's been in the shop for 2 weeks now and as of today they have no idea when the parts will even be in. 

I have emailed both bowtech and Levi Pearson over a week a go and haven't herd back from either. 

I guess I was still hoping it would work out but apparently I am wrong. Literally the worst consumer experiences I have ever had. 

I finally went out ad purchased a cheap Barnett crossbow to tide me over until my bow (which I am paying to fix) is complete. 

I still can't believe they are this bad! 

Whatever you do don't buy a bowtech.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

My neighbor had a Barnett Wildcat C5 that broke where the limbs attach. He took it back to the bow shop where he purchased it and they called Barnett. They handed him a new crossbow even though it was past the 1 year warranty. Some people bad mouth Barnett, but at least they stand by their product.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, guess it happens to the best of them.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lumberman I wasn't trying to be a jerk. It might have seemed that way.Your end result with bowtech is why I feel the way I do about them.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> Lumberman I wasn't trying to be a jerk. It might have seemed that way.Your end result with bowtech is why I feel the way I do about them.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


No worries I caught the humor in your post. 

Luckily for me I have the means to just go out and buy another bow. There has been times in my life where this would have been devastating.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably be in your best interest to sell both of those and buy a Ten Point seeing how you have the means. I did, went and bought a Phantom cls three years ago and nothing but premium quality. I especially love the hand crank and how smooth it shoots. My friend has the Bowtech 380 and we shoot together. Cant even begin to compare the two. It's like comparing a escort to a Cadillac. By the way a month after he had it his limb cracked while he had it cocked hanging in the tree on a hanger next to his head. Boy was that a close call. Scared the hell out of him. But Bowtech replaced them no questions asked. Luckily he didn't get hurt, he may of ended up part owner.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Well time to update this thread. And I have to admit it took an in interesting turn. 

I payed to have the Bow fixed and for the last 2 seasons it actually worked fairly well. I considered buying a new one this year but figure I would wait 1 more season. 

Fast forward to Saturday after my hunt and kaboom! The bow blows up again. Now I'm livid pissed. Another weekend hunting without a bow. 

Went to Cabelas yesterday and ordered a new Ten Point Turbo GT. I went to cabelas because I purchased the bow with cabelas points. Not to mention I actually get better service from them then the local bow shop I used. 

When that's all said and done I ask if they could fix my Stryker and what it would cost. Figured I could use it as a back or something. 

After a couple conversation with Levi again Bowtech decided to go ahead and replace it with the new Solution LS. 

I amazed at the turn of events after the way I was treated the first. 

I felt like it was important to point out that they went way above and beyond this time. Maybe they didn't believe it was the bow the first 2 times I don't know.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Good to hear they took care of you. Now sell the Bowtec and enjoy your new Tenpoint.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

You'll be happy making the move from Blow-tech to Ten Point.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

that is too bad, they should have at least covered their limbs.. If you like 10 point, ( but not the price), look at wicked ridge, 10 pt. is their parent company, you can get in for around $500


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

The 390 Solution LS is supposed to have addressed all the limb problems the 380 had.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

hunterrep said:


> The 390 Solution LS is supposed to have addressed all the limb problems the 380 had.


Which one to use is going to be a tough decision believe it or not. There are a few things about the Bowtech I actually like better. Safety, trigger, and weight are much better with the Bowtech. Now blowing up on a regular basis is a problem.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

that's old news, bowtec as given the styker x-bow a complete make over when it comes to the limbs, the 390 is a great x-bow with zero issues. every company has had some problems with there bow. Ten point had a trigger issue where the bow would shoot UN-expectantly, Excalibur's new micro series was breaking limbs and throwing the tips off of the 380 and 400. point is all three company's has fixed the problems and produce a quality x-bow.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I got one name for you, Excalibur. No cams, less maintence, and if u do happen to break a string u can change it in the feild in seconds and not taking it to a shop to wait for parts and repair as well as paying for repairs. My dad has shot the same excalibur for the last 10 years and still havent had to replace the string. go figure. I just purchased the micro 335 and let me tell you that is a sweet little bow. We have 3 excaliburs now and the only problem we had was my dad dry fired his once and broke the tip of the limb and they sent a new limb at no cost what so ever and this bow was 8 years old at the time.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Excal will treat you good.

With any crossbow I think you're playing with fire. The dang thing can explode at any time.

My excal m335 is kind nice. I bought it in 2015. I've since had ALL, I do mean all components replaced with the exception of the stirrup, quiver, and stock.

Now the dang rail wont fit blazer vanes down in the track?? And the serving still don't last over 200 shots


----------

